# Gentoo + qdsl +ppp(d)

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich hab fol. Problem: Ich hab mit fdisk Partitionen erstellt, CDROMs gemountn und das Basisystem stage3 nach/mnt/gentoo entackt, chroot gemacht, alles nach Anleitung.

Auch die Netzwerkkarte ist up and running.

Dann hab ich die dsl Linux-treiber von qsc genommen (Enternet Linux Treiber) und so installiert wie beschriieben (bzw. kopiert  :Smile: ) 

Wenn ich ein start-adsl mache bekomm ich ein paar Fehler, u.a. einen der mich sehr stört:

Couldn't find pppd  (oder ähnlich)

auf jeden Fall konnte das Skrpt den pppd nicht starten - ist der beim Basissystem echt nicht dabei?

Oder muss ich den erst irgendwie noch "installieren"?

----------

## maystorm

 *cocaxx wrote:*   

> auf jeden Fall konnte das Skrpt den pppd nicht starten - ist der beim Basissystem echt nicht dabei?
> 
> Oder muss ich den erst irgendwie noch "installieren"?

 

Gentoo per DSL zu installieren erfordert etwas zusätzlicher "Handarbeit".

Leider habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer von Q-DSL; ist das kompatibel zu T-DSL? Wenn ja, dann schau Dir diesen Thread an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5733. Vielleicht hilft's.

----------

## Scandium

mal ne andere Frage...

Seit den tarballs vom 27. juni unterstützt gentoo 1.3b laut changelog ja ppp, nfs, isdn, weiß jemand ob auch pppoe funktioniert ?

----------

